# 3G owners: Have you burned through your 250Mb yet?



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm amazed that about a week after getting my kindle, I've nearly used up my 250MB plan.  (I think that listening to NPR used a lot.)  I guess it's going to be the 'unlimited' plan for me.  Anyone else having similar or different experiences?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

wow. you've been using it a lot i see. i wish i had the 3G. tsk3. i am still planning to get one.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I just signed up for the 250 plan. I am not sure how it actually works. Is that d/l amount or usage when not around WiFi? If it's usage when not in a WiFi area, then it's not enough. If it's download time, it'll be ok. 

So, for example, I'm reading a book from my Kindle app on my iPad and we're driving one hour to (more on the "from" trip) to work and back. Is that sucking up my 250 plan? So is it "access" time?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a post in the Tips thread, I think, where Jesslyn says if you're in a WiFi area, the 3G defaults to 3G even in WiFi areas; that you need to put it in airplane mode and then select WiFi to use WiFi when it is available. I'll find the thread and link it here.

Found it, Jesslyn posted it:


Jesslyn said:


> Tip for those on the $14.99 3G plan. You can turn airplane mode on when you don't need the 3G service. It turns off both 3G and wireless, but just turn the wifi back on. This will prevent you from accidentally using the 3G when you don't mean to.
> 
> Example: I go to my sister's house and instead of being 'reminded' to connect to her wireless-get the password, etc., my iPad just connected to 3G service.


Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

That figures! I just accessed a Kindle book since I'm taking my newly empowered iPad to work today. (Is this Bring Your iPad To Work Day?) So I just burned into my 250 and I'm sitting here in my WiFi area. Sheesh. 

I'll read the link. The default should be to WiFi and secondary to your purchased time.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> That figures! I just accessed a Kindle book since I'm taking my newly empowered iPad to work today. (Is this Bring Your iPad To Work Day?) So I just burned into my 250 and I'm sitting here in my WiFi area. Sheesh.
> 
> I'll read the link. The default should be to WiFi and secondary to your purchased time.


Under tips, I also posted that I keep my iPad in airplane mode (then reenable the wifi) until I need my 3G. That way control when it gets used. Can't burn through it if it's off!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn, I quoted your tip just below GinnyB's post, LOL!


It's a good one, but I agree, it should switch to a WiFi if there is one available.  If I go to 3G someday, I'm going to remember your tip!

Betsy


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I just signed up for the 250 plan. I am not sure how it actually works. Is that d/l amount or usage when not around WiFi? If it's usage when not in a WiFi area, then it's not enough. If it's download time, it'll be ok.
> 
> So, for example, I'm reading a book from my Kindle app on my iPad and we're driving one hour to (more on the "from" trip) to work and back. Is that sucking up my 250 plan? So is it "access" time?


Any time you're downloading and *not* on wifi, you're downloading from 3G. Each byte you download counts against your 250MB / 30 day total. If you're simply reading a book, it won't affect your total, only data transfers count.

-coyote


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just went with the unlimited for now because I knew we were going on the road for a few weeks, but I've almost used 250 mb since mine arrived last week. But I've been using it away from wifi much more than normal, since I'm depending on it for gps on daily basis


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I just signed up for the 250 plan. I am not sure how it actually works. Is that d/l amount or usage when not around WiFi? If it's usage when not in a WiFi area, then it's not enough. If it's download time, it'll be ok.
> 
> So, for example, I'm reading a book from my Kindle app on my iPad and we're driving one hour to (more on the "from" trip) to work and back. Is that sucking up my 250 plan? So is it "access" time?


Well it only uses the data plan while it downloads the book, not while you are reading it.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I decided to go with the unlimited for the first month and see how much of it I would actually use.  So far I have sent 7.1 and received 58.1.  I haven't used the 3G a lot because I usually have wifi; however, I have only remembered to turn it off sometimes (the cellular stuff).


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Where do you see your usage? 

I just switched to Airplane Mode and turned WiFi on. But isn't it also based on 30 days?

Another question: If my Kindle books are in "archive" and I click to send to home - that's data usage, right?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Where do you see your usage?


I've been wondering the same thing; I signed up for unlimited for the first month, just to make sure, but I cannot figure out how to check my usage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From http://www.theipadguide.com/faq/how-can-i-check-my-ipad-3g-data-usage:



> You can see how much cellular data bandwidth you've used on your iPad Wi-Fi + 3G easily. This comes in handy if you've purchased a data plan that is limited and you want to budget the remaining bandwidth.
> 
> Touch Settings -> Cellular Data
> 
> The iPad will also alert you when data remaining hits 20%, 10% and 0% of the bandwidth limit.


Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Go to settings, then generakl, then usage.  Usage is the second ine down.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I've received 5.5 mb and sent 500 kb. I guess that's ok. I don't recall what I "received" worth 5.5 mb though. Probably a combo of mail and a book?? 

Well, thanks for the info. I can check now. My brother told me to get unlimited, but I'll see how this works for me given all my other avenues to stay connected when away from my WiFi.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to say that the ability to use this thing anywhere, regardless of whether there is a wifi available, is very liberating.  Also, in case you're not aware, the AT&T 3G service comes with the ability to use AT&T wifi hot spots for free.

-c


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Under tips, I also posted that I keep my iPad in airplane mode (then reenable the wifi) until I need my 3G. That way control when it gets used. Can't burn through it if it's off!


There is no need to put in airplane mode. In the same settings screen, just select off AT&T and select on wifi. Airplane mode is to select off all signals. It is kinda an unnecessary step.


----------



## FriendyAnil (May 8, 2010)

I would love to use one of those portable MiFi units (either Verizon or Sprint as both work great in my area of usage) but the data caps are just a rip off. $60 for 5GB? Give me a break. I think AT&T's $30 unliminted is actually a great deal, but it's $15 under 1GB is just as horrid as the other carriers caps. If the prices come down though (or the caps go up) I'll consider trying it some day.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The $15 plan looks like a rip-off.  Who keeps track of how many times they change web pages and how much MB are in each one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, i'm enjoying my WiFi model, currently posting from Union Station!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The 250mb plan will be fine for me once we are moved and I'm not traveling.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

With AT&T changing their data plans for the ipad from Unlimited for $29.99/month to 2g for $25/month and an extra $10 for each gigabyte over that, I am wondering what this means for real life usage of the iPad 3g. I have seen the chart that AT&T posted showing approx how many emails can be downloaded, but I want an idea as to what consumption iPad users have experienced such as playing WWF , downloading books, using Google maps etc.  What has been your usage?
Thanks


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In the Huffington Post:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/02/att-data-plan-caps-phone-_n_597285.html

Basically, it's video and video conferencing that eats up data usage.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a post in the Tips thread, I think, where Jesslyn says if you're in a WiFi area, the 3G defaults to 3G even in WiFi areas; that you need to put it in airplane mode and then select WiFi to use WiFi when it is available. I'll find the thread and link it here.
> 
> Found it, Jesslyn posted it:
> Betsy


My experience with the 3G has been very different; mine searches for a WiFi connection first, and if it can't connect to one, will change to 3G; if it loses the wireless connection it already had, it will switch to 3G, then a pop-up will come up to search for the WiFi;
I bought the unlimited plan, and after a month, I only used about 380Mb; that included watching something streaming through Netflix while I was at work; I only did that 2 or 3 times, but it was 20-30 minutes each time. I don't know exactly how I have mine set, but it seems like it's working well as far as not eating into the 3G


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just reset my counter and I'd received 1 gig and sent 152 mb. My unlimited renewed fine also.


----------

